
IRS believes Russians are behind tax return data breach - eplanit
http://www.cnn.com/2015/05/27/politics/irs-cyber-breach-russia/index.html
======
dredmorbius
What's behind the data breach is:

1\. A culture of woefully inadequate security over personal data.

2\. An infrastructure in which a laughably low standard of identity proof is
sufficient.

3\. A lack of liability for those who either facilitate or approve fraud.

4\. A mis-labeling of impersonation fraud. It's not "identity theft". It's
impersonation fraud. And those who accept transactions with insufficient proof
of identity are to blame.

I'm increasingly questioning the merits of utilizing the Internet for personal
transactions at all. Richard M. Stallman has had some good things to say on
this, recently posted to HN.

------
dmfdmf
Like the North Koreans were behind the Sony hack, right? This smacks of
convenient scare mongering ahead of the Patriot Act renewal.

